# Stalpen Tree Jack



## Edmccabe (Aug 13, 2010)

Has anyone used, or been able to purchase one of the Tree Jacks in this web site?
http://www.stalpen.com/engelska/stalpen_eng.html

I have sent then several inquiries about price and where one can be purchased with no response.

Ed

Smithfield, RI


----------



## bitzer (Aug 13, 2010)

I wonder what the capacity is on that thing. I mean the tree they have it against in the pic looks like it could be easily pushed by hand.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 13, 2010)

In that video the "jack" isn't moving the tree ahead all that much, about the same as a set of doubled wedges.

I wouldn't waste my money on that thing though, IMO. Any "jack" that can sink into the ground is inviting disaster. 

A jack needs a sturdy level spot to rest on because anytime you're jacking over a tree, you are getting into some heavy duty forces.


----------



## dancan (Aug 13, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> Any "jack" that can sink into the ground is inviting disaster.



A very true and important fact !
I prefer wedges and a felling lever .


----------



## flushcut (Aug 13, 2010)

Looked pretty hairy to me as well.


----------

